# Some good computer tools?



## boomers rule (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi,

I was just wondering if there are any good tools to help your computer with any problems or space or speed, whatever. What do you guys use? If you need possibly any more info on what I'm asking just reply away. Cheers.

P.S. Just so you know what programs I'm talking about I mean like CCleaner, Tuneup Utilities 2009 and CleanMyPC - Registry.


----------



## akaHothead (Apr 1, 2009)

Best advice is to stay away from registry cleaners. Just cause problems.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

this about registry cleaners - courtesy elvandil,

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/814256-regcure-something-else.html



Elvandil said:


> Nothing. DON'T DO IT! We would end up seeing a lot of you, provided you could get online at all.
> 
> http://www.edbott.com/weblog/?p=643
> http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/785344-hubby-wants-buy-regcure-any.html
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Elvandil said:


> Those things don't really fix anything and there is always the danger they will remove something needed. The registry is pretty self-maintaining, so save yourself some heartache.
> 
> I am, however, a fan of registry compactors.
> Free registry defragmenters (compressors):
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Elvandil said:


> I'll add that one to the list, and this:
> 
> Even if registry cleaners actually worked and did what they are supposed to safely, what would be the net gain?
> 
> ...


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

boomer,
CleanUp! Home
http://www.stevengould.org/index.php?Itemid=69&id=15&option=com_content&task=view
i use this application and have had no problems, however, some have reported some, so....

CCleaner
http://www.ccleaner.com/
[previously known as: crap cleaner]
i use this one also, FOR THE CLEANING, the default settings are fine, DO NOT MAKE CHANES IN THE SETTINGS TO HAVE IT DO REGISTRY CLEANING THOUGH,

see my above post


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A good read: *Ed Bott:* "Why I don't use registry cleaners"


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's another good read:

http://miekiemoes.blogspot.com/2008/02/registry-cleaners-and-system-tweaking_13.html

Note: miekiemoes is one of the top malware fighters and registry experts.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Another good one Kenny!


----------



## sys-eng (Apr 8, 2009)

jkdefrag - disk defragmenter


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Kenny94 said:


> Here's another good read:
> 
> http://miekiemoes.blogspot.com/2008/02/registry-cleaners-and-system-tweaking_13.html
> 
> Note: miekiemoes is one of the top malware fighters and registry experts.


It certainly a good read, thanks for the link.:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Defragging is useful, though not the panacea that many think it is. You should do it occasionally, but doing it every week is overkill for almost any reasonable system use.


----------



## sys-eng (Apr 8, 2009)

I defrag at 1:00 AM on Sundays (in safe mode) then run full malware scans beginning at 3:00 AM. The scans are noticeably quicker after defragging. Lots of people defrag daily which is just overworking the drives.

I also run scanpst before defragging. I have fixed a lot of Outlook problems for people with just scanpst.


----------



## Marbleman (Jun 20, 2007)

Disk cleanup - Ccleaner or built-in Windows utility.

Anti-Virus - Avast free edition. Switched from AVG free, and Avast is much better.
Anti-malware- Malwarebytes Anti-malware free.

Defrag - Diskeeper 2009 Pro on automatic defrag mode. Set once and forget operation.

Registry cleaner - *none. NOT required.*

All of these programs work brilliantly. Especially the registry cleaner (or lack thereof  ).


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

I used a registry cleaner once.
I ended up re-installing the OS.
Needless to say, I will never, EVER use one again!
James


----------

